# Wing Taping



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi I've just got a new hand raised baby budgie and the breeder said it's wings are taped. Do I have to remove the tape or does it eventually fall off with its first molt? I feel sorry for it. Is this a common thing?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

That sounds awful! I hope someone comes along soon to tell you how to safely remove the tape.

That must be very distressing for the little bird


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Why are the wings taped, how old is the baby? Can you post a picture? No it is not common.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaytt82 said:


> Hi I've just got a new hand raised baby budgie and the breeder said it's wings are taped. Do I have to remove the tape or does it eventually fall off with its first molt? I feel sorry for it. Is this a common thing?


Wings or legs?


----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)

It's flight feathers are taped. U can't really see cos they are tucked under and I don't want to stress it out grabbing it at the moment. Its instead of clipping the wings so it can't fly away. I haven't heard of it before. I only just got it yesterday, apparently its hand raised but it's very scared. I'm guessing 6ish weeks. I'll post pic. I think its a boy?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I would be scared if my upper limbs were restrained too. What a cruel practice


----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaytt82 said:


> It's flight feathers are taped. U can't really see cos they are tucked under and I don't want to stress it out grabbing it at the moment. Its instead of clipping the wings so it can't fly away. I haven't heard of it before. I only just got it yesterday, apparently its hand raised but it's very scared. I'm guessing 6ish weeks. I'll post pic. I think its a boy?


6 weeks is also too young in my opinion, hopefully he was nicely weaned 



Kaytt82 said:


> View attachment 258919


Yep, that’s an adorable baby boy.

name?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You have a beautiful little boy. I have never heard of taping the wings, does it seem to bother him? I don't like wing clipping so I suppose this is a step better than clipping because once the tape is removed he is fully flighted. Do you know if the tape has an adhesive that is stuck to the feather or is it just like a bandage that wraps around the feathers and is stuck to itself that you could slide off?


----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's stuck to the feathers. That won't be nice getting off I'm sure 😬.
His name is Elvis


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaytt82 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's stuck to the feathers. That won't be nice getting off I'm sure 😬.
> His name is Elvis


Elvis works 
I was going to dig up some kind of Lord of the Rings reference, given your location


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

If it is sticky can you just use some warm water* EDIT BY Moderator (with a drop of Dawn Original Dish Liquid)* to wipe the tape off?

I think it is worth some brief stress to get that off Elvis, he will feel much better.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Taping the wings is definitely NOT in accordance to what this forum considers to be "Best Practices".
I find it an appalling to think any breeder would do this to budgie chicks.
Removing the tape is going to be the best thing for Elvis in the long run. 
Do you have anyone that can help you? 
One person to hold Elvis and the other to work on getting the tape off?*
*Can you easily slide a **scissors** carefully inside the tape on both side and cut it to make it easier to work on removing it?*

*You can either try warm water with a tiny drop of Dawn original dish liquid OR you can try Renu Contact Solution to remove the stickiness of the tape. 
Rinse either off with warm water when finished.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thankyou so much. I will tackle it when my husband gets home today. Hopefully it won't stress him too much. It's such a shame to have to do this and frighten him when he's just settling in. I'll let yius know if we have any issues. Thanks 😊


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Poor little guy  He's adorable, but I can't imagine how stressful it was to have his wings taped!  FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above and I agree completely.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how it goes. Hopefully it won't be too traumatic for Elvis.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you have an update on Elvis?
Were you successful in removing the tape from his wings with minimal stress?*


----------



## Andrew50 (Aug 17, 2021)

Kaytt82 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's stuck to the feathers. That won't be nice getting off I'm sure 😬.
> His name is Elvis


Try soaking the tape with warm water. It looks like masking tape or medical paper tape both of which don’t like water. It may take a little while and several applications but should work. When it comes off let your little man preen himself to get rid of any residue sticky. This is a cruel practice and the person who did this should be reported to the animal welfare association.
Regards and good luck
Andrew


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Well, this is a new one one me and I've been around budgies a l-o-n-g time. Did the breeder provide any instruction about what to do about this? i.e. "It'll just fall off one day." The advice you've gotten above is excellent and what I would do. I bet your budgie will bounce right back from the procedure.


----------



## Kaytt82 (Sep 15, 2021)

I have cut the tape on his wings so now he can fly but it’s so stuck on if would pull feathers too much. I have left the little bit that’s left at the moment. Hoping it will fall off completely soon. It doesn’t seem to be bothering him. The breeder just said it’s instead of wing clipping and u can take it off whenever you want. I’m guessing this is something she hasn’t done as it’s not an easy thing. I appreciate everyone’s help


----------

